# Mom Makes Naughty Girl Stand On Corner With Sign



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*EDMOND, Okla. -- *An Oklahoma mother is being praised and condemned for making her 14-year-old daughter stand on an Oklahoma City street corner as punishment for acting up in school.

Tasha Henderson says she was tired of daughter Coretha's bad grades, chronic tardiness and talking back to teachers. Earlier this month, she made the high school freshman hold a sign that read, in part: "I don't do my homework and I act up in school -- will work for food."

She said that in the week and a half since the punishment, she's seen a marked improvement in Coretha's behavior.

One outraged woman, in a letter to The Oklahoman newspaper, wrote Henderson was killing her daughter "psychologically."

Defenders disagree. One man said "at least she wants to help her kid."

While Henderson stood next to her daughter at the intersection, a passing motorist called police to report psychological abuse. No ticket was issued. But the police report is now in the hands of the state Department of Human Services


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

hEY WHY NOT LET OTHER PEOPLE RAISE YOUR KIDS. IT WORKS GREAT HERE IN MA. ITS CALLED DSS AND WE ALL SEE HOW WELL IT WORKS.

PEOPLE ARE SHIT HEADS.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Mom did the right thing!

The citizen who complained about "psychological abuse" is obviously a clinical psychologist, or more to the point, a waste of air and food.

I'd like to see how the complainant's welps turned out...probably smoking pot and voting for bolsheviks...er...democrats!


----------

